# Most gruesome/disgusting/shocking moment in a movie.



## Bleach (Oct 5, 2009)

What do you consider to be the most gruesome/disgusting scene in a movie? I don't mean disgusting as in shitting in peoples faces and stuff... I mean disgusting as in something that isn't stupid and retarded -.-;; like Borat or something lol.

I'm guessing there will be spoilers so I suppose you just spoiler tag everything?

Anyway, heres mine:

*Movie:* The Last King of Scotland
*Scene:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly, the scene where they took the woman, and sewed her arms where her legs should be and legs where her arms should be. That was the most disturbing thing I have ever seen and I have seen alot of things. Worse than scary faces and brutal killings and all that. Just to think that people could do that and to see the thing itself just completely and utterly left me in shock that I could not stop thinking about it for a few days.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2009)

Ha, you know nothing about being gruesome/disgusting or shocking. I have many.

The Untold Story: A dude kills a woman by shoving chop sticks in her vagina.

Cannibal Holocaust: Many scenes, but the castration bit takes the cake.

House by the Edge of the Parksame director as CH), a girl who honestly looks to be under 18 is stripped naked and cut up with a razor.

Zombie: The eye-splinter bit. Yikes.

New York Ripper: The razor blade on the eye.

City of the Living Deadsame director as last 2) Woman vomits up her own guts.

Im sure there are many more.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 6, 2009)

I found the first one to be an lol.


----------



## Rose (Oct 7, 2009)

All of Saw,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2009)

When Juggernaut gets knocked out by a wall in X-Men III.

Definitely the most disgusting thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2009)

When Edward sparkles in Twilight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2009)

grindhouse - a guy's dick melted off


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2009)

a live action dbz movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2009)

Didn't the OP say that stupid and retarded dont count?


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2009)

Definitely Flowers of Flesh and Blood. More gruesome than scary though, very disgusting. Sick ass Japanese people. 

Cannibal Holocaust: What the fuck. 

Theres a movie I forgot the name of, but it was a sick bloody movie where a crazy woman rips a baby out of a pregnant chicks stomach on some stairs. 

Also all of Event Horizon.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 8, 2009)

Grotesque- Pick a scene at random 
*Spoiler*: __ 



but the one that made me cringe was the dude getting his nuts nailed down then his dick cut off.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2009)

That reminds me.

Imprint: This movie was BRUTAL, and if it wasnt for everyone speaking english with Japanese accents(its a Japanese movie), I would've called it perfect. You see abortions happening, i*c*st, and MUCH MUCH more. It was Takashi Miike's Masters of Horror episode.

Miike has had some gruesome moments in his films. Rape is commonplace. I'd say "Visitor Q" was the most disgusting movie ever(A guy has sex with a dead woman, who proceeds defecate all over him). I hated that movie. "Gozu" has a woman having birth to a grown man during a sex scene.....and an old chick milking herself.

Dead or Alive(1; Not to be confused with the game) apparently has a woman drowning in a pool of feces. I've seen the movie, but this scene was edited out. 

In fact, I think Takashi Miike goes too far at times. "Dead or Alive 2" is a wonderful drama/art film that is ruined by a pointless scene of necrophilia. 

Of course, "Audition" has a harsh violent scene near the end, but Miike restrains himself by leaving it up to our imaginations. 

Yeah, the Japanese can be pretty sick.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 8, 2009)

I didn't watch the Ichi the Killer movie but the manga itself was pretty gruesome. People getting their penises split in half, guy being forced to have sex with a dead man, and all kinds of crap like that. I'm sure some of it must have been in the movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2009)

Bah, the manga sucked. Just exploitive trash. The animated movie wasnt any better.

The movie actually has complex characters and ambiguous revelations. It is pretty graphic(some scenes are hard to watch, like a nipple slicing scene), but yeah, the manga was much more gruesome.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2009)

There was a hilarious nipple slicing scene in Crank 2, which has it's share of grotesque scenes but not scary.

There's also a pretty disturbing film by the name of Irréversible with Monica Belluci where she gets anally raped.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2009)

Hmmmm, what is the nastiest rape scene ever...............Probably "Chaos", in which a dude rapes a girl AFTER fatally stabbing her and cuttign off her nipple.......(and eating it).

Man, I watch some sick shit.


----------



## The World (Oct 8, 2009)

That is some sick shit.....and I was eating.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 8, 2009)

Not a movie but all guys will cringe at this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkBwZfSQK7c&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MajorThor (Oct 8, 2009)

Last House on the Left (The Newer one, 2008) Bitch gets shot in the face and it looks realistic, not overly gore'y. It made me happy and shocked.

I Spit on Your Grave: Dudes balls get cut in the tub.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Oct 8, 2009)

Hmm....the one I remember that I've seen lately is from Tremor when these old people get eaten by gigantic earthworm looking things. I was like:


----------

